# Took my nremt all the way to 120 questions.



## ahardy11 (Nov 1, 2016)

Hey all this is my first post on a while!! Last post was before my move asking about reciprocity. Well washington state sucks for reciprocity there is so much you have to do and no one seems to be in a hurry to do it but I digress. Anyways I finally got the chance to schedule and take the NREMT today I took it about 1pm finished 121 questions with 5 minutes to spare. Still no results but fingers crossed I have a department sponsoring me for reciprocity and they will be awfully upset if I have to schedule a retest and push my start date back. Has anyone else gone past the 120 max question? I found it very odd that I went past 120 when their website says this is the max. Also anyone else feel like the test was all OB/Neo questions.


----------



## ahardy11 (Nov 1, 2016)

Also!! I had 2 repeat questions as well as something I have never heard of question was about a pregnant woman and referred to her as "a pregnant woman who is G3P2" or something along those lines. I know I didn't see any abbreviations like that or the abbreviation ROSC that I got a few times. Shed some light?


----------



## Never2Old (Nov 1, 2016)

ahardy11 said:


> Also!! I had 2 repeat questions as well as something I have never heard of question was about a pregnant woman and referred to her as "a pregnant woman who is G3P2" or something along those lines. I know I didn't see any abbreviations like that or the abbreviation ROSC that I got a few times. Shed some light?



G is Gravida... This is the number of pregnancies a woman has had (how many times she has been pregnant)
P is Para... This is the number of babies a woman has actually delivered
So G3P2... 3rd pregnancy.. 2 babies

ROSC... Return of spontaneous circulation (ROSC) is resumption of sustained perfusing cardiac activity associated with significant respiratory effort after cardiac arrest. Signs of ROSC include breathing, coughing, or movement and a palpable pulse or a measurable blood pressure.


----------



## NomadicMedic (Nov 1, 2016)

https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Gravidity_and_parity

In human medicine, "gravidity" refers to the number of times a woman has been pregnant. Parity is the number of pregnancies carried to viable gestational age.

So, a woman who is currently 14 weeks pregnant, has one child and had a miscarriage at 12 weeks would be G3/P1.


----------



## DrParasite (Nov 1, 2016)

PA EMT said:


> G is Gravida... This is the number of pregnancies a woman has had (how many times she has been pregnant)
> P is Para... This is the number of babies a woman has actually delivered


True story.... my current EMT textbook doesn't even cover this..... 
*Pearson's Emergency Care (13th Edition) by Daniel Limmer (Author), Michael F. O'Keefe (Author).*

I gave a quiz where the question involved Gravida and Para, and had 20 blank stares.... after finding their textbook didn't even cover this, I asked the coordinator to have us switch to a better textbook for next semester, one that actually covers all the important content


----------



## ahardy11 (Nov 1, 2016)

PA EMT said:


> G is Gravida... This is the number of pregnancies a woman has had (how many times she has been pregnant)
> P is Para... This is the number of babies a woman has actually delivered
> So G3P2... 3rd pregnancy.. 2 babies
> 
> ROSC... Return of spontaneous circulation (ROSC) is resumption of sustained perfusing cardiac activity associated with significant respiratory effort after cardiac arrest. Signs of ROSC include breathing, coughing, or movement and a palpable pulse or a measurable blood pressure.



Thanks for explaining see that I knew but I have never seen is expressed like that on the test but just got my results and I passed first time at 121 questions so


----------

